# 7mm-08 Loads



## DCammack (Dec 14, 2006)

I traded my Pro Hunter .243 barrel for a standard 7mm-08 barrel in SS. I was frustrated by my barrel's inability to stabilize bullets heavier than 85gr with its 1/10" twist. The 7mm-08 has a 1/9" twist and already has shown that it can handle 139gr SSTs in Hornady Light Mag factory loads with 2" groups on a flimsy field rest and high wind at 110yds.

I'm now trying to reload 120gr NBT's, and I've done my first load with Varget, 45.2gr. Looking for anyone's "pet" 7mm-08 load for deer hunting. Thanks. I'm an infrequent poster, but I do enjoy the forum.

Deck


----------

